# vista cx gps



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a vista cx gps and my disk MapSource Trip & Waypoint Manager is so scratched my new laptop wont read it. I know it is not 100% legal but i was wondering if someone would let me copy this disk. I have already bought one so it is not actually like i am stealing please help.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you tried contacting them and see if you can send yours back and have them send a new one? Just a thought.


----------

